# First road bike ever = Look KX Light!!!



## gvibes (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey all you Look people.

I just picked up a brand new Look KX Light w/ Velomax Orion II wheels and Ultegra off of ebay ($1400 - I think I got a really good deal).

It seems incredibly fast, and I'm really pumped to take it on my first ride tonight.

One question - why does Look call their heaviest bike the KX LIGHT?

I'll see if I can get some pictures up soon.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you think the KX light is heavy, imagine how much the KX would weigh!


----------

